# My HDMI Port Won't Transfer Sound :(



## LamiaMaeve (Mar 6, 2012)

So, the other day I decided to finally bring my parents into the 21st century and show them the wonders of HDMI... They were amazed.  Anyway I plug the cable in and everything goes swimmingly. Until _someone_ (my mom) decides that she wants the TV back to normal. So instead of switching the input on our multisystem TV, she pulls the HDMI cable (quite harshly) out of my computer, by the _cable_ not the plug portion. I'm not sure what she did or how she did it... but my computer stopped reading its own speakers. I freaked and restarted the laptop. It came back on and it read the internal speakers again. Everything seemed okay, until yesterday when I tried to plug the HDMI back in. Now, it wont read the HDMI cable for audio. It transmits the picture, but the sound doesn't come out of the TV it comes out of my computer. I tried going to the speaker tab and opened the mixer, nothing was muted. I opened the device manager and it said HDMI audio was installed, opened that up and it said the device was working properly. I tried opening up the audio window to see if I could manually switch to HDMI and the option wasn't even there. I plugged in my headphones and they work just fine. I'm at a loss here. I'm beginning to think a pin was pulled out along with the HDMI cable the first time. But I don't know if its possible to replace just the HDMI port... Gah... Help me please... 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II P940 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3835 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 597807 MB, Free - 445042 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, NWQAE
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto Control Panel - Sound - what do you see for HDMI sound, with the cable connected and then not connected - is HDMI sound selected at all ?

perhaps a screen shot

do you have a different cable you can try ?

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------

